# Hardcore Mac collectors



## PinkBasset (Aug 3, 2010)

Are there any hc-Mac-collectors here? I wanted to hear some thoughts of the serious collectors. 

Do you buy every single item of new collections, regardless if you like the colour or if you have dupes? Or have you done that in the past? Are you aiming to own every permanent Mac eyeshadow/lipstick/pigment etc., or have you met your goal? How long have you been collecting? What whole collections do you have? Do you use the products or do you just keep them BNIB in you collection? 

I have never bought a whole limited edition collection, but the idea of doing that interests me. Sometimes I have played with the idea of owning all the permanent eyeshadows, but I guess it's not going to happen because it would be silly to buy the ones I most likely would not care for (like the bad lustres).


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 3, 2010)

^I've been wondering about this lately, too. Would love to know more.


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

I know Temptalia is a serious makeup collector (not just MAC). Check out her site: Temptalia’s Collection – June 2010


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 3, 2010)

Very interesting. There must be some hardcore MAC collectors out there. It seems hard to collect everything, but I think some people have nice collection of pigments, MSF, blushes, and so on.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

if i was rich enough i'd be a hc collecter! but sadly i'm not. however i do 'collect' pigments. so i have about 80+ now.... i freaking love them! and yes i buy some even if they are similar to another colour i have just because it's a pigment!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

If I was rich enough I would buy all eyeshadows - perm and LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no, I have never bought an entire LE collection. 

I just buy those shades and colors which suit me, which I love and which I will wear. Independent from a hype around a product. For example I have passed Marine Life with To The Beach. And I am not a huge fan of neutral collections.

But if I love a shade, I also buy similar colors


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't say I am a hardcore collector (I don't buy things just to have them... I buy them because I like them). Still sometimes I do look at all my stuff and feel like it's a bit out of control. I definitely collect things I like though like MSF's and Pigments. I am curious too to hear if anyone buys whole collections just to own them.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 4, 2010)

I've brought the entire Starflash collection (2008), and Cool Heat.
It was lots of fun.

I own all permanent eyeshadows (based of the MAC COSMETICS AUSTRALIA SITE) with the exception of about 50 colours (most being lusters and a few satins).

I love eyeshadows and I love collecting them.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to be several years ago, I added it up and had around $25,000 worth 9sad!... then i realized alot of the colors were very similar so i stopped buying as much.  Another bad thing happened recently too.. alot of my lipsticks and lipglosses went bad at the same time and i had to back 2 mac them.  I got 5 eyeshadows at the counter!!  Sure it's good to get something free out of it, but I really didn't need so many similar colors of a product that doesn't last long in the first place.  I really only buy colors I don't have anything similar to or I rebuy my favorites if i run out and i stick to powder products for the most part now.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 4, 2010)

There were only 2 times I nearly bought entire collections.

1. Retroactively buying the McQueen collection. All I'm missing is one lipstick and one gloss.

2. Retroactively buying all of the Matte2's, save for Pen-n-pink, because I reeeeally dislike that color.

IF I had droves of money, I'd buy a lot more than I do now, but not necessarily everything.

Although the entire Maleficent collection in VV will be mine. No joke.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i guess i'm more of a makeup collector than mac collector. other brands make certain items better than mac (like chanel lip products, MUFE eyeshadows, most other HE foundations) so i try to only buy the things i love. pigment is probably my favorite thing from mac, so i'd never miss any of them. i used to buy every single blush too, but i've been on a "blush + lipgloss rehab" for the last year


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind being able to buy all perm eyeshadows and all LE shadows that come out. I'm a huge shadow whore--by far my favorite kind of makeup to buy! And MAC is my favorite. I don't think there's ever been a shadow I didn't at least sort of like. I only buy the stuff I love because it's easier on my wallet, obviously.

I'm a looooongg way from owning all the perm shadows tho


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 4, 2010)

Besides that it's very expensive collecting every LE collection, it's also a storage problem, atleast for me. I think I would buy more if I had more room to keep them in, but I already have so much make up, that pretty much every shelf, traincase, drawer etc. are full. Even here, I'm embarrassed to reveal how much there actually is. Of course it differs people to people, some might faint if they saw it, others would say I beat you easily! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have yet never liked every product in a collection, but it would be fun to have one. Maybe one of the smaller ones so it wouldn't be too crazy to buy it all. 

I have also recently been conserned about lipsticks and glosses going bad. I realized I have to slow down buying them or they will go to waste for sure, unless I give/sell some away first. 

And Lyssah - I'm right there with you, about 50 shades lacking (mostly lustres for me too or others I have dupes of) of having all the permanent shadows (quickly looking up from the Mac US site)!


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been buying (collecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Mac for about 10 yrs...I've never bought a whole collection but have come close.  I do try to avoid colors that I don't think will look good on me.  I've recently made a list of my eyeshadows & piggies (248), 120+ lippies, 100+lipglosses, (I've NEVER had any of their lippies/glosses go bad luckily)..30+ blushes, MSFs.....I don't keep the boxes but kinda wish I had when I see all the great storage ideas where people cut the boxes in have to hold their lippies....I wear everything I have (at least once) but I definitely am motivated to buy to enlarge the quantity of my stash...I can't go into that store & buy 'just one thing'.


@ Strawberrymold...I feel the same way..
I would LOVE to see a pic of someone's stash who had every permanent E/S...


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 5, 2010)

I feel same way about the lip products, PinkBasset. 
Lately I kinda hesitate buying more lipsticks especially. I already have so many, and I want to finish (if it's possible!) what I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only buy the products I'll use. I guess I am not a collector.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 5, 2010)

^I am half collecting/half buying what I will use. For example, since I love purple lips, I will buy all of MAC's purple lipsticks. But, I wouldn't ever buy a coral lipstick just to have it. You know what I mean? I collect colors, I guess you could say. Usually black and purple and red


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 5, 2010)

^ I know what you mean. Yeah, you could say that I'm collecting pink lipsticks. Pink anything. Collecting colors, yeah, I agree. But still in a small scale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, Black, purple, and red sound HOT!


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I could afford to be a hardcore collector! I usually just pick one thing from each collection that I "can't live without" as my grandma would say! haha. Someday I am hoping to own every permanent eyeshadow, but it's going to take a long time, especially since I only have Wedge! haha


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 5, 2010)

^^peachsuns: I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went through a phase where I was all about light pink lipsticks. I still wear them, but not so much in fall. The purple is my current phase.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm.. My goal is to own every perm eyeshadow available in my country.. We don't have THAT much.. I will never be able to own a complete collection because I cannot use ANY mac lip products.. From Prep and Prime to the conditioner to the lipsticks, lipglasses, cremesheen.. Anything, you name it.. If it's a lip product and it's MAC my lips start to peel almost instantly!


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylabella* 

 
_I wish I could afford to be a hardcore collector! I usually just pick one thing from each collection that I "can't live without" as my grandma would say! haha. Someday I am hoping to own every permanent eyeshadow, but it's going to take a long time, especially since I only have Wedge! haha_

 
Your grandma rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have only 5 permanent eyeshadows: Tete-A-Tint, Yogurt, Shimmermoss, Stars N' Rockets, and Free to Be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I bought all from LE collections. (Well except Tete-A-Tint which I thought it was part of Pret A Papier collection because it was in the display! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Yogurt was from Hello Kitty, Stars N' Rockets was from Sugarsweet, Free to Be was from Give Me Liberty of London, and Shimmermoss was from To The Beach. I don't mind buying permanent stuff from LE collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_^^peachsuns: I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went through a phase where I was all about light pink lipsticks. I still wear them, but not so much in fall. The purple is my current phase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like to wear berry colors (but not too dark) in fall. I guess those purple and berry colors go well with the fall fashions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see some hardcore MAC collectors out there some day.


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 6, 2010)

I collect beauty powders from special edition sets like Hello Kitty, Style Warriors etc...I only buy a shade that suits me though and I usually don't get more than one of the same special packaging. Lucky for me the VV collection has different characters!


----------



## Care (Sep 20, 2010)

I've come close to buying a whole collection or two (Moonbathe, Neo Sci Fi, Heatherette) because I really loved everything in those collections.  

I have all but 2 of MAC's paint pots ever released (the two I'm missing are perm, so I'm not in a rush to get them).  And I have all but 7 or so of MAC's pigments (missing 1 LE and the rest are olddddd dc mattes).


----------



## pleomorphic (Sep 21, 2010)

Like someone else wrote, I'm more of a MU collector not limited to MAC.  So no, I haven't purchased an entire collection, and I can't see myself ever doing so.  For MAC, my focus is primarily on pigments and glitters, of which I am only missing about 10 or so, and MSF, of which I have all except the natural ones and the ones that were split natural/shimmer.  I have all the Tony & Tina UCDs except two, and nearly all the MUFE loose pigments and glitters, and all the Becca loose shimmers in the old big size.  I really like the defunct Stephane Marais line, I have all the bronzers and powder/cream blushes from him, and I'm starting on Paul & Joe pressed shimmers and Cleo Art blushes.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

i'm also getting into msf's and have about 12 of them now and i keep trying to older ones


----------



## geeko (Sep 23, 2010)

hmmm, i think i'm more of a cheek person. So i collect most MAC blushers / cheek products except those really dark colors.


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 26, 2010)

Even if I had the money, I don't think I could be a hardcore collector. There's no way you can use it all up before it expires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lyssah* 

 
_I own all permanent eyeshadows (based of the MAC COSMETICS AUSTRALIA SITE) with the exception of about 50 colours (most being lusters and a few satins).

I love eyeshadows and I love collecting them._

 
Omg that must have cost you so much :| (considering Aussie prices...). I guess if you love collecting it's worth it then hey?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 26, 2010)

I don`t collect cause I can`t afford it but i`m sure would be every make up fan dream to afford everything you want and all of it. i`m sorry I missed the pictures of MAc_whore collection I remember she was a collector but I don`t see her in here anymore so no luck with that


----------



## miss-lilly (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I never thought of myself as a hardcore MAC collector or MU collector in general but I guess maybe I am?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only buy what I like and always use the products I get (so I never buy them to just sit prettily in the boxes) and even though I've never bought an entire collection, I've come pretty close. Hello Kitty comes to mind, when I bought everything but 3 products, Starflash, Style Black and Cult of Cherry (when I got the majority of the collection) but these were very special collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would also say that I have the majority of MAC perm. e/s, l/s (which is not hard to do if you depot the aforementioned e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and oh well, pretty much everything but I've collected all these over the years. Oh and samples of pretty much all the pigments. I definitely don't aim to own everything, I only care about products that I like and think that will suit me.

I find that I buy a lot less from the new collections than I used to because I already own similar things. And of course MAC is not the only brand I'm interested in, I'm always looking around


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not really a hard core collector, not in this circle anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Normal" people would disagree, I'm sure.  My MAC collection has exploded in the past year, but I try to only buy or swap for things I will like.  Especially when buying full price from new collections, I'm extremely picky, and only buy less than a dozen items a year at full price.  My weakness is the Toronto warehouse sale, and swapping.  

I don't collect for the sake of collecting, but I do find it harder to let go of special packaging LE stuff. I recently swapped both of my Rose Romance blushes; I was debating keeping at least one for my collection, but then sensibility won.  

My weakness tends to be eyeshadows - I depot most of them, so I can't get decent swap value for them anyway, and I always feel like I should keep the colours I don't use just so I have a little bit of every colour, and a good variety (eg. bitter, going bananas, off the page, I never use these but like to have them in my palette).  But if I barely swatched a shadow and haven't depotted it yet, then I do try to swap or sell.

I also love MSF's, and I do have a decent size collection, but I have swapped away ones that don't work for me, and I wouldn't hesitate to do so again.


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 15, 2010)

When I started to get into high end makeup, I wanted to collect all the LE stuff but then I realize it's really not worth it. First of all, if you really love the stuff and finally hit the pan, it's so sad that you can't find it again. Another reason as everyone stated about collecting makeup is the money and storage problem. It would be nice not to have a budget on buying makeup. I am really impressed with temptalia's attempt at collecting makeup. It looks so freaking awesome!


----------



## User38 (Oct 15, 2010)

Darlin, there is no such thing as collecting makeup.  Makeup in and of itself has no intrinsic value -- as many of you know  if you have used something which did not work out and tried to sell it...

  	MU is not like gold -- it does make us feel good.. but if you want to "collect" something, collect objects or things which are undervalued and which hold their values.. (don't listen to me, that is just my training.. lol)


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> Darlin, there is no such thing as collecting makeup.  Makeup in and of itself has no intrinsic value -- as many of you know  if you have used something which did not work out and tried to sell it...
> 
> MU is not like gold -- it does make us feel good.. but if you want to "collect" something, collect objects or things which are undervalued and which hold their values.. (don't listen to me, that is just my training.. lol)


	i totally understand wanting to have ALL of one thing, like pigments or w/e, but i completely agree with this.  makeup is a consumable product and once it's used, in most cases it becomes less valuable.  then again, maybe we are taking the use of the word 'collecting' too serious.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, when you get into Mac is different from getting another make-up brand, with all their LE and special package, mac cosmetics gives a lot of eyecandy and is like toystore for a kid only for an adult make-up lover. So if you have the buying power why not buying, for the little happiness that those little colored pans bring, why not


----------



## Junkie (Oct 18, 2010)

I've definately downsized a lot recently - mainly because I saw the collecting as becoming more of an addiction and thats not healthy IMO. When you spend enough money on cosmetics that can easily take care of another family for a few months, its getting a bit out of hand - and buying a whole collection would bring a temporary high and feeling of higher status...but it would be short-lived until you needed the newer collection to do it all over again.

  	If I had the money to collect more than usual...then sure, I'd go for it....but at this time in my life, its not sensible for me to own every single item from whatever (perm e/s, lips, etc). At one point I was closing in (if not already surpassed) 130 eyeshadows, not counting quads, MES, trios, etc....and it was more so to HAVE rather than to use....because there was just no way I'd even hit-pan on a lot of colours.....so I ended up selling and swapping a large part of my collection.

  	I now actually implemented a rule where I have 2 eyeshadow palettes - and I can't buy anymore until I finish a colour! Haha! It works though for the most part - especially since at one time I had 8 and had taken out the insert so I could hold 26 instead of 15! Crazy me.

  	Seeing someone else have that kind of collection though? I wouldn't judge....cosmetics are amazing and while they would be great to have and to look at - I certainly wouldn't use it all in one lifetime - I only have one face!

  	I would definately wanna see Care's pigment collection though  Especially since I knew I helped contribute haha


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 18, 2010)

I was a collector, in particular shadesticks, paints and pigments. Something about those colours and the way they could transform was addictive to me. However I only bought colours that I thought I would possibly wear. For instance I'm not chasing hot & sour paint as I know I would never use it. Blueboy paint on the other hand I have used a couple of times. 

If I believe that I have something similar in my collection then I will skip the new product. Unless I absolutely adore something I don't want something that is 99% the same just because it has been released in a collection. Because of that, I can count on one hand the amount of things I have bought in the last 10 months.


----------



## User38 (Oct 21, 2010)

I collect jewelry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC just gives me the cash to do so


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Nov 1, 2010)

i collect the pigment vials.  i have almost all of them now.  sooo excited for the tartan tale sets soon.


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

thank u thank u ! for your comments. i really dont understand why people "collect" makeup. like do you know it will expire? I seen collection videos on yt where people had mac products from '95 still BNIB.. Thanks crazy


HerGreyness said:


> Darlin, there is no such thing as collecting makeup.  Makeup in and of itself has no intrinsic value -- as many of you know  if you have used something which did not work out and tried to sell it...
> 
> MU is not like gold -- it does make us feel good.. but if you want to "collect" something, collect objects or things which are undervalued and which hold their values.. (don't listen to me, that is just my training.. lol)


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 2, 2010)

If it's a powder product and hasn't been contaminated by wet brushes etc then it will last for a long time, unlike foundations etc. I have products from 95 or earlier, mainly MSFs and pigments and they are still fine.


----------



## masaabza (Nov 2, 2010)

I collect MAC Pigments, eyeshadows and lipsticks. I have about 65 pigments, 190 eyeshadows and 90 lipsticks as of now. Quite a few of them are LE.


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 3, 2010)

wow thats a lot! Do you use them alot? how do you keep track?


masaabza said:


> I collect MAC Pigments, eyeshadows and lipsticks. I have about 65 pigments, 190 eyeshadows and 90 lipsticks as of now. Quite a few of them are LE.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

i know this wasnt aimed at me but i keep a spreadsheet of all the mac products i own and group it and have it in alpherbetical order. plus my hubby has a copy too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol!


----------



## Care (Nov 3, 2010)

Junkie said:


> I've definately downsized a lot recently - mainly because I saw the collecting as becoming more of an addiction and thats not healthy IMO. When you spend enough money on cosmetics that can easily take care of another family for a few months, its getting a bit out of hand - and buying a whole collection would bring a temporary high and feeling of higher status...but it would be short-lived until you needed the newer collection to do it all over again.
> 
> If I had the money to collect more than usual...then sure, I'd go for it....but at this time in my life, its not sensible for me to own every single item from whatever (perm e/s, lips, etc). At one point I was closing in (if not already surpassed) 130 eyeshadows, not counting quads, MES, trios, etc....and it was more so to HAVE rather than to use....because there was just no way I'd even hit-pan on a lot of colours.....so I ended up selling and swapping a large part of my collection.
> 
> ...


	Kind of a strange angle, but you get the idea!  3 rows in each shelf, each slot has a unique pigment.  Unit holds 144 pigments, I've actually run out of room (as you can tell by the pigments just sitting on the bottom rung haha), and need to look for a secondary smaller unit to hold the overflow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I've created a little label for each spot so I know what's where and can find what I need easily.  It's also generally orders in rainbow order, but I've been considering alphabatizing it instead, but it won't be as pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope this pic is within the forum limits, I think the max size is 640x800?  If I'm wrong someone let me know and I'll try to post a thumbnail instead.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

Care said:


> Kind of a strange angle, but you get the idea!  3 rows in each shelf, each slot has a unique pigment.  Unit holds 144 pigments, I've actually run out of room (as you can tell by the pigments just sitting on the bottom rung haha), and need to look for a secondary smaller unit to hold the overflow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh my word!!! this is pron to me! where did you get your rack from? i need one for mine! i have about 90 pigments and struggle to have them all organised - esp now they come in small jars!


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't consciously collect anything, but my tastes are broad enough that there's a wide variety of things that I like. I've never bought an entire collection. I actually came disturbingly close with SCF, just because it came out after I'd purged a great deal and it gave me a fresh new base. I did get every single eye shadow in that collection, because a) I liked them all and b) I have a sort of a thing about needing things to be complete. When I realised that I'd bought all except three or something, that knowledge was enough to deprive me of sleep.

  	I also retrosctively collected almost everything from Cult of Cherry. Every time I'd find something, it would make me determined to get more and keep looking. It took me a few months to do this, but that isn't long, considering that everything was long sold out. I'm still hunting down the n/ps.

  	As some have mentioned, there are just some colours that I'll buy because I love the colour. Almost anything purple I'll grab. And, as I'm so fond of stating, dark lipsticks are my downfall. Even I'll admit (although I'll probably deny it later) that I have some nearly dead-on dupes in my collection, but the appeal of deep, sultry, richly coloured lips is too much for me. I fold every time. And if I don't, my bf talks me into it. So with dark lippies, yeah, I'm as hardcore as they get.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Pigments are my HG product.  I do collect them and if I had the funds I would have all the MAC picments, Sugar pill chroma lust and Becca loose colors too to name a few.  I love a product that I can use for so many things...


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Nov 4, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Care said:


> Kind of a strange angle, but you get the idea!  3 rows in each shelf, each slot has a unique pigment.  Unit holds 144 pigments, I've actually run out of room (as you can tell by the pigments just sitting on the bottom rung haha), and need to look for a secondary smaller unit to hold the overflow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Love it!!! I need a rack like this set up mine.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 4, 2010)

Honestly, I think after watching Temptalia's video is I'm well on my way there. I never thought in December this year I would own so much make up already. I have already filled two containers. Some I don't even use, I just love buying items that are pretty. Gosh, so I'm not there but I'm pretty sure I will be there soon.


----------



## User38 (Nov 4, 2010)

is this what's termed hoarding?

  	I have a LOT of product and most are in small fridges -- but I use them for work


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> is this what's termed hoarding?
> 
> I have a LOT of product and most are in small fridges -- but I use them for work


  	See, you have the work caveat. The rest of us are just nuts.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I wouldnt consider myself a MAC hardcore collector anymore because i used to just buy things that looked pretty in a tube but I learned to tell myself would you wear that blush? Lipstick? Lipgloss? I love eyeshadows and I will say I am pretty determine to own all of the permanent eyeshadow collection so far I think I need about 40 to go from the permanent line and I own about 120 MAC eyeshadows and that took me 6 months to get..dont look at my collection thread it hasnt been updated


----------



## User38 (Nov 4, 2010)

katred said:


> See, you have the work caveat. The rest of us are just nuts.


 
	oh I disagree... you are not nuts because I can see how you buy and pick and choose what will work for you and work with the rest of your collection .. THAT makes sense.  On the other hand, buying indiscriminately and randomly seems a bit OCD.  To each his own. 

  	I do have an excuse... lol.  When I do buy it is for myself though, and because I will use and really like the product.  I don't buy randomly or into hype. If I buy a from a brand name, it is generally for comps which I do not have on hand.


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think I'm a hardcore collector but I DO love to have a couple of things from each LE collection. Like getting a souvenir from vacation, a lippie might remind me of this collection an E/S to remind me of that one...


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 7, 2010)

im with you! i dont have as much mac as you but i was starting to see that it was becoming a bad addiction. me and my boyfriend live a pretty good so i can afford to buy mac here and there but i was looking and saw i could buy a used cars for the amount i have spent on makeup this year alone. and i was spending more money on makeup than clothes, shoes, etc.  i have downsized completely. now with collections, i limit myself to 3 things from a collection or less. it was really helped.



Junkie said:


> I've definately downsized a lot recently - mainly because I saw the collecting as becoming more of an addiction and thats not healthy IMO. When you spend enough money on cosmetics that can easily take care of another family for a few months, its getting a bit out of hand - and buying a whole collection would bring a temporary high and feeling of higher status...but it would be short-lived until you needed the newer collection to do it all over again.
> 
> If I had the money to collect more than usual...then sure, I'd go for it....but at this time in my life, its not sensible for me to own every single item from whatever (perm e/s, lips, etc). At one point I was closing in (if not already surpassed) 130 eyeshadows, not counting quads, MES, trios, etc....and it was more so to HAVE rather than to use....because there was just no way I'd even hit-pan on a lot of colours.....so I ended up selling and swapping a large part of my collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2010)

LoraBrook said:


> I don't think I'm a hardcore collector but I DO love to have a couple of things from each LE collection. Like getting a souvenir from vacation, a lippie might remind me of this collection an E/S to remind me of that one...



 	I have to say that, at this point, with the exception of replacing things like foundation, I'm buying exclusively from LE collections. I figure I've got a strong base of permanent products and if I want a different shade, I'll try an LE one out. This means I tend to buy a chunk when a collection comes out, but it limits how many "spur of the moment" purchases I make of stuff that's in the store all the time.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 4, 2010)

I see a lot of people have mentioned Temptalia's collection - I just want to point out that while it is awesome, a lot of her products were sent to her free from PR firms.  Don't get me wrong, I am sure a lot of her older stuff was bought by her, and she still buys a lot of stuff now, because she doesn't necessarily get everything she reviews for free, but if anyone is in awe of/aspiring to have a collection of that magnitude, it's something to keep in mind.  

  	Otherwise I agree with HerGreyness.  I love makeup, obviously, but I think collecting makeup isn't really "collecting", although, people do collect things that don't have a significant potential market value, but they usually aren't products.  Collecting makeup is like collecting hot sauce or body lotion when you think about it...


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 5, 2010)

I wouldnt say im a hard core collector however i do have times when i do buy things just because of the packaging i.e both dame edna hilight powders ive never used them and will never use them but the packaging was so adorable i had 2 have them, as for buying whole collections i have never done that but with venomous villains and colour craft i came vey close.If i was a millionaire i would buy whole collections just to have them and look at them.Mac collections are my weakness!!


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is tricky - my boyfriend asks me about my relationship with makeup all the time and i realize that maybe it doesn't need to be analyzed...I buy what I like and what I think I will use, granted, I have a pretty powerful confidence in my own ability to "make it work" Tim Gunn style when it does come to the borderline things (black lipstick anyone?)


----------



## amber_j (Jan 3, 2011)

The only LE collection I ever came close to buying most of the products from was Cult of Cherry, but that's because the colours were so beautiful and actually suited my skintone for a change. But I skipped the items that didn't suit me.   I've bought most of the shadesticks because I love these and use them as bases or lid colours almost every time I wear makeup. And I've got quite a few MSFs, but I'm planning to sell most of those now I've narrowed them down to the few that best suit me at different times of the year.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

When I find something I love- I need them all.. I have almost all of the msfs, I'm big on the bright fluidlines and a couple other things I'm craxy about but I don't think I could keep up with all of the collections mac is coming out with


----------



## Folie (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to answer this question even though I don't like MAC all that much (I prefer YSL, Chanel, and Dior). I've been collecting MAC for only about two years. However, when Liberty of London came out I went all out. :shock: However, in my defense, it was released either a week or two before my birthday and I had a few gift cards I didn't use from Christmas. I didn't like the line that came out after the Holiday 2009 line. I think it was Warm & Cozy. I didn't buy anything. So, what I had been saving for that, I originally wanted shade sticks, got added to the pot. So, with Liberty I bought two of every shadow, two of every lipstick, both make up bags, and the scarf. :shock: Now, I have regrets. I don't like most of the eyeshadows. I wish I had hoarded more of Bough Gray. This collection had some horrible eyeshadows IMO. I don't live close to a MAC. So, I bought them online. Honestly, Liberty of London has to be the second worst eyeshadow I've tried from MAC (the first being Gesso). I also don't like MAC make up bags. I ended up giving the smaller makeup bag to a friend. I only kept the larger one to store all the eyeshadows I don't use in. So, I feel like I wasted major money. I guess the only good thing is I love white. So, I like the packaging. So, besides for Bough Gray, I'm only going to be looking at the packaging. Most of them are still in the orginal boxes. As are most of the lipsticks. I only liked Peacocks and Petals.   I tend to hoard things. So, I can see myself stupid doing this again if the right MAC collection strikes me. Hopefully next time I'll have better luck.


----------



## j0j0ruca (Mar 13, 2011)

I use to have a MAC Pigment obsession.  I had made it my goal to have every color.  After not playing with them for 2+ years I finally sat down and went through what I had.  I had 286 jars, obviously doubles and triples of every color.  After going through them and making a a "keep" and "get rid" of pile - I'm down to 148 jars.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

j0j0ruca said:


> I use to have a MAC Pigment obsession.  I had made it my goal to have every color.  After not playing with them for 2+ years I finally sat down and went through what I had.  I had 286 jars, obviously doubles and triples of every color.  After going through them and making a a "keep" and "get rid" of pile - I'm down to 148 jars.


	sweet jesus! that was allot of pigments! good thinking on getting rid of the ones you didn't use so much though. i have about 90 pigments and glitters but i can honestly say i love all of them and they get used more than my shadows


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

I am starting to hoard MAC brushes. I want them all even though I won't use them all.


----------



## ElleMariachi (Mar 30, 2011)

I definitely started out pretty badly with MAC - I can't tell you how many Tendertones I still have - but I've scaled back a lot. I do wear makeup every day and I do other peoples' makeup as well if I'm asked, but I definitely have not had the temptaion to buy stuff I won't actually use. The last MAC collection I actually bought from was Peacocky, since I fell in love, but I limited myself to what I'd actually wear (as in, NOT red or pink eyeshadows, or the lip products since I already have a ton). I'm a lot better now with picking stuff I'll actually use instead of just buying it to buy it. And it's funny b/c a lot of people have mentioned the Cult of Cherry collection - that is the one collection that I've spent the most on and the only collection from which I've bought a backup quad (Spiced Chocolate).


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 8, 2012)

I would love to be a hardcore MAC-collector!! 
  	If I only was rich...


----------

